

Please help support this Starcraft 2 Kickstarter Campaign - ryansmurphy
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/747939120/starcraft-universe
I want to start off by saying that I sm not affiliated in any way to the success and the creators of this project at all.<p>I am just a passive geek and a massive fan.<p>If you cant donate then please please share as there are a lot of people that want this to succeed but its just not getting the coverage.<p>Its a great MMO add on to the arcade section of Starcraft 2. ITs great. Visit the link and just check it out and please please share.
======
blabla4
Yes, this game (starcraft universe) should succeed!

